# how to change my martial talk screen name



## AsianMartialArtsAreBest (Jul 9, 2014)

When I had it deliver me a new password, I just wanted a new password. But it also changed my screen name. I was perfectly fine with my screen name as TKD_luver. Could someone please tell me how to change this? It also erased all of my activity, which I'm pretty sure I want to keep.


----------



## FFarl (Jul 9, 2014)

Something is way off here.  It sounds like you created a new ID all together.  I'll check


----------

